# Trek Transport + review



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Just passing along a link to a short review of the Trek Transport +. Looks like a fairly good offering.

http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/i...commuter-bike-2010-interbike-review/#more-989

Wish my Mundo had that 250W motor. I've been looking at electrifying my Mundo, but the [email protected] 14mm dropouts make using a rear motor a PITA.


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

Even as a Trek MTB rider, I'm still glad to have a steel frame on my Dummy. If all else was the same and the choice was steel or aluminum on a cargo bike (and accepting that the steel would be a bit heavier) I'd go steel.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Would have been a more useful review if they actually carried some cargo on the Transport. I have no doubts that it will roll along fine empty.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

vikb said:


> Would have been a more useful review if they actually carried some cargo on the Transport. I have no doubts that it will roll along fine empty.


I have had mine since October. Biggest load I have had aboard has been about 75 pounds. I had no problems with riding. No flex whatsoever. Although it was a but rough pulling UP a hill but that's something that was NOT unexpected.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

Picturs of the Terk Transport does not show just how well this bike is made.I got to see one first hand at a shop I go to and think next time I go out of town I will stop by and take a test ride the rear is very well made.Like all cargo bikes you have good points and bad points to all of them.Even my BD has good and bad points.And yes going up a steep hill fully loaded is hard but at the same time it can be fun or it is for my self.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

kdc1956 said:


> Picturs of the Terk Transport does not show just how well this bike is made.I got to see one first hand at a shop I go to and think next time I go out of town I will stop by and take a test ride the rear is very well made.Like all cargo bikes you have good points and bad points to all of them.Even my BD has good and bad points.And yes going up a steep hill fully loaded is hard but at the same time it can be fun or it is for my self.


Since it's raining here today maybe I should go and get some close-up photos showing some of the build characteristics of the bike.....


----------



## YouAin'tGotJack (Jan 23, 2012)

BeastRider said:


> Since it's raining here today maybe I should go and get some close-up photos showing some of the build characteristics of the bike.....


that would be cool Harry!


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

YouAin'tGotJack said:


> that would be cool Harry!


Here are some close-ups by request.....

*Front PVC accessory mount









Center-Stand Mount









Rear siderack mount









rear top rack weld point









Rear top rack weld point









top and bottom rack weld points









Rear gear mounting point









Rear side rack mount









Rear bumper and side rack mount






*


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

:thumbsup:Very nice job you did on installing all of that very neat and clean look.Hats off to you.


----------



## camin8r (May 1, 2012)

I have been a BD fan as I love my Pug and I luv my steel touring bike but the Dummy is hard to find and HIGH$ I just ordered a Transport even though I am not a Trek fan but I do have a Trek Al tandem and have been impressed by its handling even with the heavy load I carry so I will see soon.


----------

